# Wooo, first pics of my 8 string!!



## gaunten (Jun 9, 2008)

so, here's the first pics I've got of my 8 string baritone from roterguitars, looking sweet
check out pages 4,5 and 6 in this thread to see the latest pics
specs are:
- modified RG-ish shape, lefty
- 8 string ntb design 9 pieces maple/wenge neck
- 30" scale length
- ash body wings
- ebony fretboard, 27 jumbo frets, extended cutaway
- Kahler tremolo, Kahler locking nut
- non locking schaller tuners (same as ibanez rg2228 and caparisons)
- 1x Lundgren M8 bridge
- volume plus killswitch 
- satin black transparent finish on the wings, much like the one on fredrik thordendals Iceman
- neck and headstock natural satin.
- schaller straplocks
- no fretboard markers, white plastic side dots
- Ibanez flat type neckshape
- caparison devil's tail shaped headstock
- tuning low to high: EADGCFAD (will probably try some different tunings later on)
- strings: 009 012 016 024 032 044 060 080 
- total price EDIT:INCLUDING!! shipping will be about 2500$ (including custom hardcase, lundgren and kahler)
which is a Ridiculously great price IMO

have some pics of the finished headstock now!!!
here it is, made out of pure sex:
FreeImageHosting.net Hosting Service

FreeImageHosting.net Hosting Service

(I am going to have another logo though, and no truss rod cover)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 9, 2008)

that's going to be pretty cool looking.
who's making it?


----------



## Pravus (Jun 9, 2008)

ooooo, purdy! ETA?


----------



## msherman (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks good 11 pieces = strong
Sebastian likes wenge


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Ishan (Jun 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> Looks good 11 pieces = strong
> Sebastian likes wenge



The funny things is it says 9 pieces in the specs  I guess it's the same price so good for gauten 
What's the scale length?


----------



## msherman (Jun 9, 2008)

If you look close at the pics, the outer lams of wenge are two pieces glued up. This neck goes to eleven


----------



## Ishan (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea that's what I was referring too, free 11 pieces neck! (well not free, same price as a 9 pieces  )


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 9, 2008)

How much is this beast setting you back man? Those are some awesome looking woods there...


----------



## Ruins (Jun 9, 2008)

looking good so far and will look even better when its done


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 9, 2008)

oh, its wenge, i should have known its roter.


----------



## Hcash (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks good. But it makes me want to post a tutorial on photography...


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow... that's a really complex looking neck laminate


----------



## Elysian (Jun 9, 2008)

that neck is gonna be sick... a shame about the headstock though


----------



## halsinden (Jun 10, 2008)

this is going to be cool.

by the way, look out for the amazing roter evergreen garden. i know its how enough to be verdant now, but i swear this garden would be looking like a disney backdrop even in a nuclear winter.

H


----------



## gaunten (Jun 15, 2008)

hey, been away for a while so sorry for not replying. thanks for all responses 
about the scale length, it's going to be no less than 30" (I'm hoping it won't be too much for me...) and yes it's roter making the beast. 
and elysian... that headstock will kick ass!!!

edit: price will be something like
1100$ for guitar (work, woods electronics etc.)
800$ for kahler floating trem
300$ ish for lundgren pickup
200$ for hardcase
shipping I don't know yet


----------



## Drage (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats going to be one smexy guitar


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## gaunten (Jun 18, 2008)

put in some string and tuning info in the first post as well...
I wonder if it will sound good tuned down to C# or even B?
with the appropriate strings of course.
I mean, roter has built a 10 string tuned down to C#, and that's also 30" so...
don't know what strings he has on that monster though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 19, 2008)

wow, that´s actually not a bad price at all! i´d lose the floating trem personally though, and i´m guessing it´d be alot cheaper then 

i´m always surprised by the prices that the luthiers here charge, it´s so cheap compared to what i´m expecting


----------



## gaunten (Jun 20, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> wow, that´s actually not a bad price at all! i´d lose the floating trem personally though, and i´m guessing it´d be alot cheaper then


 
heh, yeah, the trem cost me no less than 800$ with the shipping and all to poland so... it would be kinda a lot cheaper without it.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## gaunten (Jul 9, 2008)

bump.. (new pics)


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2008)

gaunten said:


> bump.. (new pics)



where ?


----------



## gaunten (Jul 9, 2008)

first page


----------



## darren (Jul 9, 2008)

(pic links not working)


----------



## gaunten (Jul 9, 2008)

ok, I'll have to fix that later, got work to do now. sorry

edit: fix'd, put some links up instead...

more pics again.. first page


----------



## gaunten (Jul 15, 2008)

got the head finished, pics in the first page!


----------



## HellMinor (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet headstock shape, kind of reminds me of Caparison guitars


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 15, 2008)

To be honest, I find it almost a little sad to just paint these beautiful woods black! This guitar will be a total understatement!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 16, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE THE REST! 

That is damn purdy. Roter guitars... there are some damn fine luthiers that post here.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 16, 2008)

looks pretty cool, but kind of a shame you got that pretty wood painted over.


----------



## TMM (Jul 16, 2008)

Too bad they accidentally painted over that beautiful wood... are they going to refund you for that mistake?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 16, 2008)

TMM said:


> Too bad they accidentally painted over that beautiful wood... are they going to refund you for that mistake?



+1

I'm sure it'll still look killer in black, but the natural wood looked incredible!


----------



## gaunten (Jul 18, 2008)

TMM said:


> Too bad they accidentally painted over that beautiful wood... are they going to refund you for that mistake?



to be honest, it was kind of a mistake, because, once I saw the head I was like OMGSOWGEOJ I love that wood!! but I wanted the logo elsewhere and truss rod cover gone, and I told him I wasn't sure I wanted it black anymore, but he happened to paint it... anyways, I'm definitely considering removing the color, or at least have it in seethrough black, coz, that wood is made out of pure secks. I'll see about which when he get's the body done, I mailed him the shape today 

although one must never forget, it's never black enough
or like spinal tap put it: 
"how much blacker can it get? the answer is: None, none blacker."



HellMinor said:


> Sweet headstock shape, kind of reminds me of Caparison guitars



actually, I wanted it to be as exact a copy of caparison as possible(seeing as there's a couple of holes extra) so you're right there.
I just love that headstock design, to bad caparison don't make leftys


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG !!! personally i'll like it finished over with a thin poly substance and keeping is natural !!!! black is cool but with such wood to have it naturally finished is god sent !!!


----------



## gaunten (Aug 6, 2008)

I got'z the pics of the body today, and there's no question, I am not going to ruin this guitar by painting it satin black.
here art some pics:


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 6, 2008)

That neck.

OMG.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 6, 2008)

That's really beautifull man!Congrats!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks absolutely amazing...

Also, that lower cutaway is huge-mongous!


----------



## gaunten (Aug 7, 2008)

heh, yeah, damn lucky my cousin's girlfriend is somewhat of an artist, so she could help me draw a bodyshape I liked, the normal RG shape wasn't possible with the extra three frets (if I wanted to reach them) and I could have never drawn anything good myself.
some good news today, I've had some trouble with the pickup (it dissapeared in the mail) but I got a new one today for free(long story), and sent it with insurance and stuff, so sebastian should have it in a week or two.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 11, 2008)

the RGA-esque cut out neck looks great!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 11, 2008)

Lefty represent!!!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys, I have some new pics here for everyone:












the big hole is for the volume knob, and the small one for the killswitch 






I basically took the idea to the input jack from the munky 8 string. don't know if there are any other models that have this one






and the back. I was thinking of making a similar carving on the lower horn as you see on the munky 8 string, but I decided I like this more.
BTW, I told sebastian I want the cavity covers to follow the woodgrains in the body as much as possible, so it wont look like this when finished


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 11, 2008)

That is one nice guitar! I love the input jack idea. Only problem is hat it eliminates the possibility to use an angled jack.
The tremolo system looks great. I like the cavity covers, but with matching grain it will be out of this world!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 11, 2008)

yea, didn't think of that, but on the other hand, I've never liked angled jacks, plus, my shure wireless system has a straight one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2008)

the only thing i don´t like about cutaways that deep, is that the upper cutaway goes back up, and then the lower cutaway starts off way lower. i like it when there´s a "wave-like" look to cutaways, like on RGs etc. i´d make the upper cutaway stop at an angle that made it "meet" the lower cutaway, and then the lower cutaway would be a continuation of the same curve. but then again, i´m picky, and i assume this monster is being made for ultimate comfort 

i love the look of the wholeness though


----------



## gaunten (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not quite sure I understand how you mean with the cutaway, but yes, it's made for comfort, and it's completely my own design, ANN I LUUV IT!!!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 11, 2008)

That mega-deep cutaway actually looks pretty cool, like a Horus on a lot of steroids  
Very nice looking guitar.


----------



## emguitars (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks freakin' sweet! And by the way, it's an output jack, not an input jack!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 11, 2008)

You got me! damn...


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow. Looks incredible. There's gona be some Roter NGD picstories by the end of this year  . I just had to mirror the image. There's something always wrong when I see a left handed guitar. I'm just so used to seing them...well...right  Anyhow... I bet she sounds great


----------



## gaunten (Sep 15, 2008)

Allright, got the first pics of the finish, what do you think?
he said it turned out a little more silver than black and wondered if I wanted it more black or so, and also if I wanted the neck black as well. 
as it looks now, I think I want it a bit more blackish, and I'll let him paint the neck, and perhaps the headstock transparent black too, and I'll see how that looks.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 15, 2008)

doesn't look like he fixed the covers so the grain runs with the body...


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 15, 2008)

That looks really good! I like the natural wood though, so I would have left it that way without the black neck. But that is just the little woodlover in me speaking! 

how long do you think is it til it's finished?


----------



## gaunten (Sep 15, 2008)

Elysian said:


> doesn't look like he fixed the covers so the grain runs with the body...


 
yeah, I also noticed that, and I'll tell him to fix it, however, the only cover that really bothers me is the one closest to the cutaway, for the killswitch, because it goes completely diagonal with the rest of the guitar, whilst the other two at least runs the same way.



bs_tritonus said:


> That looks really good! I like the natural wood though, so I would have left it that way without the black neck. But that is just the little woodlover in me speaking!
> 
> how long do you think is it til it's finished?


 

you know what? you're right, don't know what I was thinking, I'll keep the neck and headstock untouched, and just get the body blacker.
I don't know how long til it's finished, all he really has to do now is get the paint the way I want it which might take, I don't know, a week or two, then it's just mounting pickup, bridge etc, and setup the bitch and it's good to go!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome. I would just oil it up and go personally - Looks great as is.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 16, 2008)

I am with noodleplugerine on that one! It might get cooler a bit blacker on the wings, but make sure you see the ash grain through it. Ash looks so great, it would be a shame to hide it!


----------



## Ruins (Sep 16, 2008)

bs_tritonus said:


> I am with noodleplugerine on that one! It might get cooler a bit blacker on the wings, but make sure you see the ash grain through it. Ash looks so great, it would be a shame to hide it!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, I just mailed sebastian, and he will make the wings a little blacker, but still seethrough, and the neck will stay as is!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice! Sorry for interfering with your thoughts about the guitar! Just some ideas that you can take or ignore.

Sebastian is the man!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 16, 2008)

heh, it's cool, initially I was gonna have it all black, but then I changed my mind when I saw the beautiful ash and wenge parts.


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah. That was the correct decision. That stained ash looks very awesome. Damn.


----------



## gaunten (Sep 19, 2008)

here's some outdoor pics:






























































looking really sweet


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2008)

Those outdoor pics are:


----------



## Crucified (Sep 19, 2008)

is that a 12 piece neck?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! That guitar looks awesome! I bet you cannot wait to get it now! I just hope mine are turning out as good-looking as yours.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2008)

Lookin' mighty fine! I MUST hear clips of this thing when you get it.


----------



## gaunten (Sep 19, 2008)

bs_tritonus said:


> Wow! That guitar looks awesome! I bet you cannot wait to get it now! I just hope mine are turning out as good-looking as yours.


 
thanks, I'm sure it will  man has this guitar turned out different than my initial idea of an ML79 satin black with hipshot bridge...



Crucified said:


> is that a 12 piece neck?


 
well, at first he said 9 pieces, but as far as I can see, there's two pieces of wenge together as outer lams, and that should make it 11 pieces right?
it was discussed in the first page also. well, the more the merrier, right?

anyways, here are some pics I got today of the headstock, and those covers, now with a little more matching woods 





















now I am pleased with everything as far as color goes, so now all he got to do is really get on all the hardware, which shouldn't take more than a couple of hours....


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2008)

Everything Sebastian makes is soooo friggin' evil looking. Love it.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 23, 2008)

just worth me pointing out how much i love sebastian's evergreen garden. i've become rather accustomed to it since working on my custom with him.

especially the watering can. it's great.

H


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 24, 2008)

That looks really cool!. Black sides are amasing as you can still see the grain. I love grain of ash planks. It's just spiffy.


----------



## gaunten (Oct 23, 2008)

finally got a small update today, he's changed the truss rod routing a little, turned out a bit wider than I had in mind, but I like it. apparently they've had some delays in the shop, because these last things have taken some time. I have some trouble uploading at tinypic at work, so I tried imageshack instead, hope it works. (quality of the pics are pretty bad though)


























there. that oughta do it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 23, 2008)

gaunten said:


> finally got a small update today, he's changed the truss rod routing a little, turned out a bit wider than I had in mind, but I like it. apparently they've had some delays in the shop, because these last things have taken some time. I have some trouble uploading at tinypic at work, so I tried imageshack instead, hope it works. (quality of the pics are pretty bad though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN SICK DUDE

recessed tuners?

this thing is pure sex and art dude


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2008)

Lookin' pretty damn nice!


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 24, 2008)

So It's done? Besides the final assembly ofcourse. 

Looking very very mighty! Wenge doesn't really please my eyes but the body looks super slick. 

Yeah. They've had some problems in the shop. That's why I havent updated my post yet.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 24, 2008)

yess it looks awesme.The back of the headstock loooks soo cool


----------



## gaunten (Oct 25, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> So It's done? Besides the final assembly ofcourse.
> 
> Looking very very mighty! Wenge doesn't really please my eyes but the body looks super slick.
> 
> Yeah. They've had some problems in the shop. That's why I havent updated my post yet.


 
pretty much yea, just gotta get decided on where to place the logo, I didn't want the gold plate logo like halsinden has, I want the regular text one, like seb has on his 9 stringers. then it's pretty much only assembly left. oh, and he's gonna make an ash volume knob painted like the body 



daemon barbeque said:


> yess it looks awesme.The back of the headstock loooks soo cool


 
thanks mang, that backside alone was pretty much what made me not paint the whole guitar black. so Frikkin sexy wood that I will probably have sex with it the instant I get the guitar


----------



## gaunten (Nov 9, 2008)

got some news, and pics today.
the news are that the reason it's taken so long with the final stuff is that they still haven't got the case yet, so they don't work so hard on my guitar at the moment, because they can't send it without the case anyways.
also, I have to get either a black text logo, or their golden or silver plate, and even though the black probably will be a bit hard to see, I will still choose it over the plate.
anyways here are the pics:


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks frikin' great! Do you know who makes their cases? I'm going with the case too. SInce It's travelling that much


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten updates for mine in a while either, and your pics are just making it so much worse 

Awesome guitar btw! I'm loving the headstock.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 9, 2008)

heeboja, thanks, and I have no idea actually.  but I'm sure the case will turn out great 

unknown doodl, thanks!


----------



## halsinden (Nov 9, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Looks frikin' great! Do you know who makes their cases? I'm going with the case too. SInce It's travelling that much



my roter came in a really well made, nicely fitting paco hard case. worth the money.

H


----------



## gaunten (Nov 9, 2008)

good to know, good to know.. considering I paid about 200 $ or something like that, or even more. can't remember


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 10, 2008)

Google ftw. This is the case that Paco-Cases do: 
PACO CASES


----------



## gaunten (Nov 10, 2008)

looks really badass


----------



## yellowv (Nov 10, 2008)

That thing is badass.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 16, 2008)

Got some more pics today, he finally got the case!! 
so now it's mostly getting the logo where I want it, and we're probably good to go, (however, he showed me another kind of finish that I am thinking of, but I am not sure yet...)
unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any storage boxes in the case, but I can live with that 

so, here be da pics:






















Now, this is only a temporary logo, to see if I liked it, and I do like the look of it, (I thought the black on the wenge would be hard to see, but it looks nice to me)
but, if I had the logo like this, it would be upside down while playing, and I don't want that, so he's gonna turn it around, and it'll be pretty much like on a regular caparison


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 16, 2008)

holy crap thats awesome. i dig the logo too, having it etched in there isn't something you see too often.

also, lefty ftw


wait second, is that logo eched into the headstock, or just painted on black? cos having it carved into the headstock would be awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

looks like it&#180;s painted or just drawn on there

what&#180;s this other type of finish you speak of, sir?


----------



## Elysian (Nov 16, 2008)

logo would be upside down in playing position lol


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking very good! I am very jealous of you! I wish mine was finished!!!


----------



## gaunten (Nov 16, 2008)

well, this other type of finish was a more black, and a little gloss-ish, matching the kahler and volume knob better, but I want a satin color so, I'll see what I decide on. the logo will be painted on I believe


----------



## gaunten (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, so he's gonna refinish the guitar, and it will be more black, to match the kahler and stuff. so await some more pics soon. hopefully I will have this guitar as a birthday/christmas present for myself  (23rd of december is a hell of a birthday)


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, you are one lucky bastard! Very, very nice guitar!!

8 string GAS increasing!


----------



## gaunten (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, the new finish is already done, and I really like it, it reminds me of that Iceman 8 string Fredrik thordendal has, and that's exactly what I wanted!!
EDIT: it's a bit darker though, now that I've double checked, but the more kickasS!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 21, 2008)

Man that looks much better now! It's PERFECT!


----------



## hairychris (Nov 21, 2008)

The old colour was nice, this one's _really_ good... Mmmm. Yum.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 21, 2008)

that reminds me of the warwick Dark Lord&#180;s sandblasted ash top :O

it looks like the kind of think i would want! 

i&#180;ve decided that i&#180;m going with roter when i&#180;m finally able to get a custom guitar. i&#180;ve already discussed some details with him (some months back), and it&#180;ll be full of win when the time comes.

my problem is that i&#180;m a student, and can&#180;t afford getting it just yet


----------



## Ruins (Nov 21, 2008)

it looks absolutely sweet!


MF_Kitten said:


> that reminds me of the warwick Dark Lord´s sandblasted ash top :O


----------



## Austin (Nov 21, 2008)

Great looking guitar! So many impressive details too...


----------



## gaunten (Nov 24, 2008)

hmmm, what do you guys think of this placement, this is the last thing I have to decide on, once this is decided, all the final assembly stuff and finish coats will be applied.
This whole logo placement thing is kinda important to me, it has to look right and stuff, and I'm a bit insecure. but as always, some feedback from you guys always make it easier


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it looks great 

But me personally, I prefer to have the logo big and bold in the centre of the headstock.


----------



## eegor (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool! I think it looks great, man.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 24, 2008)

I am with uncle remus. I would like to see the logo in the centre.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 24, 2008)

if you&#180;re not using a logo in the middle, then something has to fill that void 

there&#180;s a huge blank space there. maybe a large maple truss rod cover or something for decoration?

the logo placement looks ok though


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 25, 2008)

The logo fits perfect ,and the big void will dissapear after having the tuners and strings installed heheh.
Classy axe man ,well done!


----------



## gaunten (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the input guys, I just mailed sebastian with some other Ideas I had for the placing, and then we'll see which I like the most.


----------



## gaunten (Dec 20, 2008)

ok, a small update, I got pics of the logo placing, and I am finally pleased, the pics looks like it's glossy as hell, but apparently that's the camera flash, because the headstock, and everything else on the guitar is supposed to be matte/satin. anyhoo, the guitar is finished more or less, they refinished the guitar because they weren't a 100% pleased with the finish, so I'll get pics of it as soon as it's dried. and they'll send it after christmas so it doesn't get hurt in all the stressful christmas shippings
(Im having a small birthday bash here since 'tis my 23rd birthday on the 23rd of december, so excuse me for any bad spelling caused by extreme drunkness)


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking sweet! The center logo was the best choice.


----------



## eegor (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow man, I'm impressed! That thing looks fantastic! I CANNOT wait to see it fully put together!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

Woah, I didn't think I'd like the after seeing the body, but after those last pics I don't think it could get much better 

Although I have to ask, what's the advantage of having the neck set up like you do? I haven't ever seen anything like that! And that guitar for only $2500  how many sexual favors did you agree to?!?!


----------



## gaunten (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks , what do you mean with the neck setup, it's just regular NTB?
yea I know, it's a great price


----------



## Filip S (Dec 22, 2008)

i only have one thing to say and it rhymes with "twenty seven flets"

twenty seven frets.

FTW!


----------



## eegor (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, when you get that you need to tell me how you like that Kahler trem. I've heard so many different things.


----------



## gaunten (Dec 22, 2008)

will do, I'm a bit concerned about the whole "bending and going out of tune" issue, that I've seen on youtube and read about, apparently it seems that only some of them have that problem... on the other hand, when riffing, I mostly use bends, but no tremolo, so I could have it in hardtail mode, but still, if I want to use the trem it's not exactly a 1 second switch to floating mode...


----------



## Sponge (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright a lefty! I hope this beast sounds as good as it looks, that is awesome!

Keep the updates coming and reviews!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

gaunten said:


> will do, I'm a bit concerned about the whole "bending and going out of tune" issue, that I've seen on youtube and read about, apparently it seems that only some of them have that problem... on the other hand, when riffing, I mostly use bends, but no tremolo, so I could have it in hardtail mode, but still, if I want to use the trem it's not exactly a 1 second switch to floating mode...



Oh so the 8 string trem does have the locking mode? Sweet. I've heard with more recent models of Kahlers people are getting the bend/go out of tune thing a lot less. 

Maybe you'll get lucky and have a trem from heav... hell


----------



## gaunten (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea, I sure hope so, that guy from youtube doesn't have any brand new kahlers, and also, he only has 6 string ones. sure, he's tested like 20 different kahlers with the same issue, but that doesn't mean kahler couldn't have fixed it.

I actually asked seb what he thought about it just when I'd seen that FR/kahler comparison vid the first time, and he also said that these new kahlers don't have that problem, plus my kahler is apparently some really new model with improved materials and stuff


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

gaunten said:


> Yea, I sure hope so, that guy from youtube doesn't have any brand new kahlers, and also, he only has 6 string ones. sure, he's tested like 20 different kahlers with the same issue, but that doesn't mean kahler couldn't have fixed it.
> 
> I actually asked seb what he thought about it just when I'd seen that FR/kahler comparison vid the first time, and he also said that these new kahlers don't have that problem, plus my kahler is apparently some really new model with improved materials and stuff



Sweet  I hope it all works out well! I wanna hear about it too, cause when I get an 8 if it doesn't have a kahler on it I'm putting one in ASAP. 

What's the exact model that's going on yours? (I'm gonna bookmark the page so I can buy it after my 8  )


----------



## gaunten (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmm. good question, I actually don't know, ask sebastian, I'm sure he knows the exact name and stuff. I think it's called "hybrid" or something, but I don't know the numbers


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

gaunten said:


> hmmm. good question, I actually don't know, ask sebastian, I'm sure he knows the exact name and stuff. I think it's called "hybrid" or something, but I don't know the numbers



Will do man. 

So do you have any idea of when the guitar's gonna get to you? I'm waiting anxiously for a picstory


----------



## gaunten (Dec 23, 2008)

well, I sent him the final payment yesterday, and he said he will send the guitar after all the christmas rushing, so I suppose a week or two into january depending on how much fedex or whoever ships it works during the holidays.

merry F-CKING CHRISTMAS to all of you Btw, as it's past 00:00 here!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

gaunten said:


> well, I sent him the final payment yesterday, and he said he will send the guitar after all the christmas rushing, so I suppose a week or two into january depending on how much fedex or whoever ships it works during the holidays.
> 
> merry F-CKING CHRISTMAS to all of you Btw, as it's past 00:00 here!



Noice  We want pics ASAP!


----------



## gaunten (Jan 6, 2009)

guitar got shipped monday, I got some pics as well, and when I get the guitar there will be a new NGD thread with Loads of pics.
seb will send me a tracking number also, so I will know when I get it
MAN am I exited now!!!!! 
here are the pics I got.
btw the switch isn't there on these pics, because there was something wrong with it, and they had to replace it and stuff.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 6, 2009)

NICE! Can't wait to see it man


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 7, 2009)

that is frickn' badass! 
you win.


----------



## LordHines42 (Jan 7, 2009)

omg. that thing is RIDICULOUSLY huge! It barely fits in the case!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats quite a beauty there


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2009)

LordHines42 said:


> omg. that thing is RIDICULOUSLY huge! It barely fits in the case!!



 case was custom made, so there was no possibility of mistake


----------



## yevetz (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Heeboja (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks brutal! Lefty guitars always looks kinda retarded in my eyes. I'm so used to right handed models. It's just weird to look at them  . Still mighty awesome. Post some soundclips too? I'd like to hear how meshuggahy it sounds.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 7, 2009)

Gaunten, that is really pretty! Glad to read that you're not going to be painting it over, the wood is just too gorgeous, man. Not sure that I'd go with a similiar looking headstock, but then again, I'm more of a fan of being headless if possible. 
Was very glad to see you list the prices, too! 
I take it that you went with one of the Kahler tremelos? 
(Helps if you read through the WHOLE Thread: yes, you did!)

Haven't heard of the pickup manufacturer before, so I can't speak to them/him. 
Is it similiar to any particuliar pickup out there? 
Gotta say, the finished product is gorgeous, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats !


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 7, 2009)

that looks very nice dude, congratulations for purshasing a handmade guitar!


----------



## gaunten (Jan 7, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> That looks brutal! Lefty guitars always looks kinda retarded in my eyes. I'm so used to right handed models. It's just weird to look at them  . Still mighty awesome. Post some soundclips too? I'd like to hear how meshuggahy it sounds.


 
will sure as hell do man  < notice how that shredguy is also a lefty
also, as much as I was going for a meshuggah sound (30" scale, lundgren)
I hope I find a sound that's a little bit my own as well. but I don't think that'll be a problem 



phaeded0ut said:


> Gaunten, that is really pretty! Glad to read that you're not going to be painting it over, the wood is just too gorgeous, man. Not sure that I'd go with a similiar looking headstock, but then again, I'm more of a fan of being headless if possible.
> Was very glad to see you list the prices, too!
> I take it that you went with one of the Kahler tremelos?
> (Helps if you read through the WHOLE Thread: yes, you did!)
> ...


 
thanks man 
haven't heard of lundgren?????!!!!? it's the same pickup meshuggah has been using for quite some time, even on their 7's I think. just listen to them, and you'll get an idea how it sounds


----------

